# Landscape photos from the coast



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

Having had an nine month break from photography I'm now getting the enthusiasm to get out there again with the camera. On this trip I stayed local to home in Felixstowe & went down to Landguard point near the docks. It was a good trip & encouraged me to want to go out more.

Comments welcome.

2.5 secs at f/16


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZaA8AV

IMG_1717 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

30 secs at f/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/Y9uFA4

IMG_1814 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

13 secs at f/16


__
https://flic.kr/p/C5dxTm

IMG_1806 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

2.5 secs at f/16


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ya8iCx

IMG_1805 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

180 secs at f/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/Yaa88R

IMG_1821 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

0.6 secs at f/16


__
https://flic.kr/p/Z8yLML

IMG_1685 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

0.4 secs at f/16


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZbSBBr

IMG_1693 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Love ALL of them and you have definitely mastered the long exposure of water.WELL DONE THAT MAN :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice. You're doing a good job. Having that nice camera helps I assume... :tongue:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Some really nice shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sharing photos directly into the editor here couldn't be easier, and save us the fuss of clicking links to another site.












Click the "Share" icon (the little "up and to the right" arrow).


Click BBCode.


Select your desired size.


Copy the code.


Paste here.


Voila!



> IMG_1821 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Afternoon undoctored shot at Whitby today on the iPhone


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I like your Flickr page - very nice


----------

